# Your favorite mythological creatures?



## MonsterTeddy (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm always looking for new inspiration and mythology is a good source of it, so what are your favorite mythological creatures? Bonus points for anything lesser-known!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 6, 2022)

Lovely, I'm happy to share one that I really think is awesome.

The Draugr/Draug 







They are revenants in Scandinavian mythology, a spirit with a tangible body, usually as fallen warriors. They had characteristics of violence, bloodlust, greed, especially from mentions of them seen guarding hidden treasures.

They possess superhuman strength, known to be immune to most damage, and are said to be extremely terrifying to look at, or absolutely hideous. There are records of them having the ability to shapeshift. Examples from texts included seals, horses, bulls and cats. I found that exceptionally interesting.

They had a strong association with nightmares, due to their ability to enter dreams, and even curse individuals. One of the few known ways of stopping one is to decapitate them.

Some sources that mention these creatures can be found in various sagas, like Grettis, Lexleanda, and Harðar .


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2022)

werewolf


----------



## cindybrown (Jul 6, 2022)

We brazillians have a cool hell of a nature protector named Boitatá, the fire snek


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm from New Jersey so I'm a fan of the Jersey Devil.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 8, 2022)

The Akhlut is my favorite, that's why it's also my fursona - with some modifications.
It's from Inuit mythology, a beast that is said to be able to change from wolf to orca, or sometimes be something in between.  According to the mythology, they are a dangerous creature and a bad omen to see.
(art not mine)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 8, 2022)

Splintercat - a Bobcat that FUCKING HATES TREES. From the folklore of Native Americans of Northern Oregon



Stymphalian Birds - They're metal and they're angry. Hercules fought them. From ancient Greek mythology 


Mishipeshu - a freshwater lynx demon with the power of weather control. From Anishinaabeg mythology. Art by Open Graves and Minds on Twitter



Krokotta - a hooved scavenger able to mimic human speech, and switch between male and female at will. Now thought to have been an exaggerated account of a Spotted Hyena, as recorded by Ancient Greek texts



Lou Carcolh - a dragon-snail from Basque folklore. Art by Behane's Cave on Tumblr



Teju Jagua - a dog-hydra demigod that guards a cave of treasures. From Guarani mythology. Art by Libro Prodigiosum on Tumblr



Ahuizotl - A water demon that drowns heretics in the name of the god of Rain, Tlaloc. From Mexica folklore. Art by Beastarium on Tumblr


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 8, 2022)

cindybrown said:


> We brazillians have a cool hell of a nature protector named Boitatá, the fire snek


Reminds me of the Aboriginal creator god, Yurlunggur, the Rainbow Serpent

Not to be confused with the fossil snake named after it, Y. Camfieldensis


----------



## cindybrown (Jul 8, 2022)

Whaaaaaa, a sky snek o:


The_biscuits_532 said:


> Reminds me of the Aboriginal creator god, Yurlunggur, the Rainbow Serpent
> 
> Not to be confused with the fossil snake named after it, Y. Camfieldensis
> View attachment 135111


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Jul 11, 2022)

I Vote Phoenixes! No pic, tough, sorry...


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jul 14, 2022)

Kitsune !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 14, 2022)

Then dragons are hot in more ways than one


----------



## ben909 (Jul 14, 2022)

do pokemon count as mythological... or only after 100years


----------



## Kope (Jul 14, 2022)

Dragons cause they are hot af


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 14, 2022)

My favourite is obviously dragons. Reptilians that have the potential to fly. Plus coldblooded in nature and considered to be intelligent.
Different types to live in different surroundings.
If the gravity of the planet was 1/8 of the amount of earth. There would probably have been more likely dragons existing and more flying reptilians with stronger bone structures.

Kelpies are very interesting though. Imagine a horse that gets people to ride it and tricking them to drag them into the abyss. Pretty much most aquatic creatures from mythology tend to have drowning as the traits they have. 



ben909 said:


> do pokemon count as mythological... or only after 100years


Pokemon are just monsters based off other creatures... Mythology or not. So you would have to choose one of them and what they are based on.


----------



## chimeratrough (Aug 8, 2022)

I love chimeras - anything that is multiple creatures combined!

I also love half human creatures - from centaurs to mermaids!

I have one developed world centered around different types of half-human creatures and also really, really want some kind of deer based sona character. I have a couple of homemade chimeras that I've dreamt up myself but nothing I would use as a fursona, I just can't seem to get that kinda attachment.


----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 27, 2022)

My all-time favorite is always the dragons, because I'm using my all-time main sona!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 28, 2022)

Gryphons are cool and cute and sexy and I want one.


----------



## Kora2001 (Aug 28, 2022)

Cockatrices.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 28, 2022)

Unicorn, pegasus, hydra, merfolk, fairies, dragon


----------



## Inferndragon (Oct 22, 2022)

Dragon, Behemoths, Demons, Egyptian Pantheon Gods, Basilisks, Chimeras...
Theres probably alot more but... CBA to list the rest.


----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 22, 2022)

It's kina obvious what my favorite is. Werewolves and anything else wolfy are my second favorites


----------



## Hauke (Oct 23, 2022)

Basilisks and cockatrices, Cockatrices and basilisks...very complicated relationships.  :>


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

if its one that i made up... 

A Wolf with the wings and powers of a Phoenix


----------



## Kayube (Nov 18, 2022)

Harpies, gryphons, goblins, yokai


----------



## CreachureComforts (Nov 18, 2022)

Wendigos and pretty much anything that looks like a mix of flesh/fur and bones
gargoyles, golems, other stone/carved/statue-like creatures (hello SCP-173)
generic-spooky stuff like skeletons, cheesy halloween versions included

The wendigo might be my favourite overall, it can appear in a human ghoul-like form (from original myth) or anthro with an animal skull (more of a modern interpretation) and obviously I prefer the animal form


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 24, 2022)

Ohh, this is a hard one… there’s so many

The Nicaraguan legend of the Black and White Cadejo probably stands out to me the most, right next to Ahuizotl, basilisks, and gargoyles


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

More of an archtype that I like. Things that Protect and/or take care of people and places.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Norwegian Trolls.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Being from the cold country of Canada, I am both fascinated and terrified of the Wendigo. They live in the east coast forests of Canada, and I don't really feel like going there. I knew it could all just be something made up in the past, but I don't feel like taking chances with a cannibalistic human turned into... Whatever the a Wendigo looks like to you, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I knew it could all just be something made up in the past,


Legends often stem from grain of truth.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Being from the cold country of Canada, I am both fascinated and terrified of the Wendigo. They live in the east coast forests of Canada, and I don't really feel like going there. I knew it could all just be something made up in the past, but I don't feel like taking chances with a cannibalistic human turned into... Whatever the a Wendigo looks like to you, I guess.


So like monsters that people turned into?


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

I'm not going to say they exist, I'm not going to say they don't but if you walk through the woods at night/ early morning sometimes you see things that make you go huh


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> Legends often stem from grain of truth.


You're right, and I know the Wendgio may not exist, but cannibals do. And what if there's a tribe of cannibals there? Nope, not going into those woods


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> You're right, and I know the Wendgio may not exist, but cannibals do. And what if there's a tribe of cannibals there? Nope, not going into those woods


As someone who used to lightly hike and know people who did extensive hikes. The most scariest thing that you can encounter in the wilderness is other people.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> You're right, and I know the Wendgio may not exist, but cannibals do. And what if there's a tribe of cannibals there? Nope, not going into those woods


Californian creepypasta but it's true enough in many parts.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Being from the cold country of Canada, I am both fascinated and terrified of the Wendigo. They live in the east coast forests of Canada, and I don't really feel like going there. I knew it could all just be something made up in the past, but I don't feel like taking chances with a cannibalistic human turned into... Whatever the a Wendigo looks like to you, I guess.


Real question is: do you think a wendigo could beat a bigfoot in a fight?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Real question is: do you think a wendigo could beat a bigfoot in a fight?


There are rumours of Wendigo's only be hurt by fire, so...


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Real question is: do you think a wendigo could beat a bigfoot in a fight?


Be careful what you contemplate! Such thoughts can induce madness!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> There are rumours of Wendigo's only be hurt by fire, so...


At least until a giant ape comes along and rips it's arms off.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Be careful what you contemplate! Such thoughts can induce madness!


Too late.>:3


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> At least until a giant ape comes along and rips it's arms off.


If a shotgun can't hurt them, I'm not to sure about our ape friend


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> If a shotgun can't hurt them, I'm not to sure about our ape friend


What about werewolves VS robots?


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> What about werewolves VS robots?


An interesting idea. We should make a vs thread


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> An interesting idea. We should make a vs thread


I stole it from Corner Gas.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I stole it from Corner Gas.


What a smelly thing to do! :/


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> What a smelly thing to do! :/


It's a TV show.

It's about the day to day lives of a guy named Brent who owns a gas station in the small town of Dog River.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> It's a TV show.
> 
> It's about the day to day lives of a guy named Brent who owns a gas station in the small town of Dog River.


That explanation smells fishy but I'll give it to ya.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> That explanation smells fishy but I'll give it to ya.


It also got a movie and an animated spin-off.

It's a very big deal in Canada: they've even had EVERY prime minister on it since the show started.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> It also got a movie and an animated spin-off.
> 
> It's a very big deal in Canada: they've even had EVERY prime minister on it since the show started.


Your knowledge of this is almost noxious!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Your knowledge of this is almost noxious!


Also Brent's bad is a grumpy old man that calls everyone Jack Ass.


----------



## ben909 (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> There are rumours of Wendigo's only be hurt by fire, so...


gifts FIRESTONE


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Also Brent's bad is a grumpy old man that calls everyone Jack Ass.


What a rotten attitude he has! Anything else!?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> What a rotten attitude he has! Anything else!?


Can't forget about Deez.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

nutz


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> nutz


How dare you steal my joke?>:.O


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

*gotta annoy the psychotic person ;0 )


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> *gotta annoy the psychotic person ;0 )


But how am I supposed to know if I can do "deez nuts" jokes or not if you steal my punchline?>:.O


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

NGL you left that one wide open, next time I won't steal it


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> NGL you left that one wide open, next time I won't steal it


That's cause I was waiting for him to take the bait but he never did.>:T


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> That's cause I was waiting for him to take the bait but he never did.>:T


I mean i told him I didn't want his red rocket


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I mean i told him I didn't want his red rocket


I'll red your rocket.>:.O


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Im from Kenya btw


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

My love life.. there's a mythological creature for ya..LOL


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'm not going to say they exist, I'm not going to say they don't but if you walk through the woods at night/ early morning sometimes you see things that make you go huh


My schizo-brain pulls me to walk at night. One day I put on crafted deer skull  mask with meter-long horns, threw a blanket over myself, and took a walk on my property. My neighbor saw it from the window of his house, bent down and watched me so that I could only see his forehead. He was quite scared by this.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> My schizo-brain pulls me to walk at night. One day I put on crafted deer skull  mask with meter-long horns, threw a blanket over myself, and took a walk on my property. My neighbor saw it from the window of his house, bent down and watched me so that I could only see his forehead. He was quite scared by this.


Sounds like something I'd do to mess with my neighbours


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Sounds like something I'd do to mess with my neighbours


Lol. I lived here long before him. And he, like all people and children, is supposed to sleep at night. A night for people like me and creatures from the other world. We don't like to be disturbed. And we don't like being spied on.


----------



## CreachureComforts (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> My schizo-brain pulls me to walk at night. One day I put on crafted deer skull  mask with meter-long horns, threw a blanket over myself, and took a walk on my property. My neighbor saw it from the window of his house, bent down and watched me so that I could only see his forehead. He was quite scared by this.


I think this is something I need to see for myself


----------



## jxne (Dec 2, 2022)

Probably mermaids, or maybe lamia/medusa.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Btw, I really like sphynxes. 

Something about a giant lion lady with bird wings, a vicious personality and a thing for riddles is just very appealing to me.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

"The Ender Dragon"

- The Minecraft Kid


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

A now lets talk about what mythical creatures scare us the most! I'm deathly afraid of shadow people! Even today darkly lit places give me the creeps!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

redhusky said:


> A now lets talk about what mythical creatures scare us the most! I'm deathly afraid of shadow people! Even today darkly lit places give me the creeps!


There not so bad, until they throw things at you ( thanks house I grew up in) most of the time you see them and they dart away


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> There not so bad, until they throw things at you ( thanks house I grew up in) most of the time you see them and they dart away


It's mostly, the "sneaking up on you" vibes that creep me out the most!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 3, 2022)

redhusky said:


> A now lets talk about what mythical creatures scare us the most! I'm deathly afraid of shadow people! Even today darkly lit places give me the creeps!


Anything that look remotely close to "The Rake" creepypasta.

Like, I know that creepypastas are all bull shit (except for Slenderman. All glory to Slenderman) but any humanoid creature that looks like and acts like that just freaks me the fuck out.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Anything that look remotely close to "The Rake" creepypasta.
> 
> Like, I know that creepypastas are all bull shit (except for Slenderman. All glory to Slenderman) but any humanoid creature that looks like and acts like that just freaks me the fuck out.


Wait! YOU believe in Slenderman!? *Condescending chuckle*


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 3, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Wait! YOU believe in Slenderman!? *Condescending chuckle*


Non-believers get killed first.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

See I used to go walk in the woods at night to find peace, then I moved back to this hell area where there is no space, and too many people, no places to go walk anymore, I'd be more apt to find a bunch of tweakers out than slenderman


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Non-believers get killed first.


Well, I don't believe that will happen. SO THERE!


----------



## Faustus (Dec 6, 2022)

Nuckelavee, oh nuckelavee, you're big and evil and heinous....


----------



## Faustus (Dec 6, 2022)

Also, the Tarrasque is quite cool, although the modern D&D version is pretty different from the original folklore it was based on:


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Dec 10, 2022)

My favorite is the kelpie. The water horse that will pull you down and devour you.


----------

